# Diagnosis code for failed tubal ligation?



## ciarahertzog (Nov 20, 2015)

I have a patient who has had a failed tubal ligation with positive pregnancy followed by a miscarriage.  She now wants a hysterectomy for definitive sterilization.  What diagnosis would be used?  Just Z30.2 for sterilization and maybe an additional diagnosis of Z98.51 for history of tubal ligation? But then what should I use to show the failure of the tubal?  I found a code, T81.89XS, Other Complications of Procedures, not elsewhere classified, sequela.  
I can't find anything else like this case online, so any input would be appreciated.  I am trying to come up with these codes in order to call the patient's insurance and see if they would even cover the service, and of course the patient wants it performed ASAP.  
As an aside, the patient really doesn't have any other "medical" reason for the procedure.  No pain, bleeding, fibroids, etc. and no threat to her health from a future pregnancy. 
Please comment with any suggestions, even if you aren't sure.  I am just grasping for straws at this point. 
Thanks everyone.


----------

